# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups >  New map of mtDNA haplogroup UK

## Maciamo

It's been a while since I haven't created a new map as we are running out of haplogroups (or data for subclades). I thought it would be interesting to visualise the whole of haplogroup U, as this is a very ancient lineage and apparently the first to colonise Europe from c. 40,000 years ago, and Central Asia before that. Palaeolithic and Mesolithic Europe were dominated by haplogroup U (U2, U4, U5, U8 and possibly some K subclades in eastern Europe). 

Haplogroup K is of course a subclade of U8, equivalent to U8b2, so there is no reason to exclude it. 

Anatolia and Iran also had a very considerable percentage of haplogroup U before the Neolithic. This included U1, U3, U7 and K. Nowadays the most common type of mtDNA U across the Middle and most of Europe is the Neolithic K1a, that most likely originated in the Fertile Crescent and was diffused by the Neolithic farmers.

----------


## Sile

> It's been a while since I haven't created a new map as we are running out of haplogroups (or data for subclades). I thought it would be interesting to visualise the whole of haplogroup U, as this is a very ancient lineage and apparently the first to colonise Europe from c. 40,000 years ago, and Central Asia before that. Palaeolithic and Mesolithic Europe were dominated by haplogroup U (U2, U4, U5, U8 and possibly some K subclades in eastern Europe). 
> 
> Haplogroup K is of course a subclade of U8, equivalent to U8b2, so there is no reason to exclude it. 
> 
> Anatolia and Iran also had a very considerable percentage of haplogroup U before the Neolithic. This included U1, U3, U7 and K. Nowadays the most common type of mtDNA U across the Middle and most of Europe is the Neolithic K1a, that most likely originated in the Fertile Crescent and was diffused by the Neolithic farmers.


this map tells me nothing.............better would be to show U8 and its K subclades as a map

----------


## Angela

Rude, much? You're here able to be exposed to all this material and to post in response to it through the good graces of Maciamo, who happens to be the owner of the site. Show some respect, even if you disagree about something.

I personally am interested to see how much mtDna U remains by area.. If you think you can do better, by all means put in all the work and wow us.

----------


## Sile

> Rude, much? You're here able to be exposed to all this material and to post in response to it through the good graces of Maciamo, who happens to be the owner of the site. Show some respect, even if you disagree about something.
> 
> I personally am interested to see how much mtDna U remains by area.. If you think you can do better, by all means put in all the work and wow us.


Rude! ................ if you refer to me.........then you have major issues in your traits as a person. 

go and learn some SAS and see what people who learned SAS will tell you about the benefit of that map .

The map at best is a map using too many haplogroups to learn anything from.

And your attitude for minor issues is very annoying



it is not your call if it is rude , it is Maciano call .........If that come I will deal with it

I suggest you attend a bullying course ( compulsory to pass for my job ) ( done in May 2016 ) and while you are at it a integrity course.

BTW.........you chat a lot about genetics, why do you not show your haplogroups ?..........have you been tested?

----------


## Angela

> Rude! ................ if you refer to me.........then you have major issues in your traits as a person. 
> 
> go and learn some SAS and see what people who learned SAS will tell you about the benefit of that map .
> 
> The map at best is a map using too many haplogroups to learn anything from.
> 
> And your attitude for minor issues is very annoying
> 
> 
> ...


I don't need your leave to call you out on your rude and obnoxious behavior to the man who is your host here.

What you call bullying I call lack of patience with people who are appallingly uninformed and confused about virtually everything and yet are insistent that they are correct. Want to get into another debate about Gauls versus Celts, what is an alphabet versus a language, or your claim that Semitic languages weren't spoken in Saudi Arabia, or the Levant, or Mesopotamia? Or maybe we could discuss mtDna versus nuclear dna. Please.... 

Of course, I could just ignore posts that contain obviously incorrect information, or stop responding when you refuse to admit you're wrong, which is what almost everyone else does. However, what about the poor newbies who can get confused?

As to my results, who the heck do you think you are to demand personal genetic information from anyone here? You call that good manners? Regardless, I've mentioned it often; it's mtDna U2e. We've actually discussed it. You told me that it's the mtDna of one of your close relatives. Do you have problems with your memory? Oh, since you may be confused about it, women don't have yDna. My father obviously had it, of course, but he is deceased, not that he would have necessarily agreed to test anyway. Like most Italians, my male line relatives are totally uninterested in the entire topic. Satisfied, now? Why, Sile, what deep, dark secret might I be hiding? Some uniparental markers are better than others? Which ones, and why?

----------


## Maciamo

> Rude! ................ if you refer to me.........then you have major issues in your traits as a person. 
> 
> go and learn some SAS and see what people who learned SAS will tell you about the benefit of that map .
> 
> The map at best is a map using too many haplogroups to learn anything from.
> 
> And your attitude for minor issues is very annoying
> 
> 
> ...



I agree with Angela that you initial reaction was not very pleasant. But the way you responded to her is far worse. What has gotten into you lately? 

Btw, a map of haplogroup U8+K would be almost identical to the existing map of hg K, as U8(xK) is extremely rare nowadays.

----------


## Sile

> I agree with Angela that you initial reaction was not very pleasant. But the way you responded to her is far worse. What has gotten into you lately? 
> 
> Btw, a map of haplogroup U8+K would be almost identical to the existing map of hg K, as U8(xK) is extremely rare nowadays.


In this case , I apologize as you stated you feel offended. 

Others will not..............The move here in Australia is to eliminate gender inequality and move to gender equality. religious institutions are being targeted more than any other part of society. 
As i stated, where I have been working for over 15 years, every year or 2 years, one must have a 80% pass rate, on certain tests.......if you do not pass, one gets "retrained" in behaviour and if it happens again, one is dismissed.

so, someone can have an issue and others not have an issue with the same reply. 

In regards to the map, if this is the case , then so be it , but teachings by the world company SAS would usually indicate that more haplogroups used, less knowledge is gained by the visual statics.

----------


## Maciamo

> In regards to the map, if this is the case , then so be it , but teachings by the world company SAS would usually indicate that more haplogroups used, less knowledge is gained by the visual statics.


Have you considered that the maps could have a use beyond genetic genealogy? Many medical studies have shown that mitochondrial mutations affect fitness and increased or decreased likeliness to get some diseases. Some defining mutations within haplogroup U have been linked to improved cognition and lower chances of getting Alzheimer's disease, for instance. Seeing at a glance the distribution of a whole haplogroup, or of some medically relevant subclades, can also be useful for population geneticists interested in medical conditions.

----------


## berun

Thank you for the map Maciamo. I'm troubled to see in Catalonia a 40% U+K because the data I have is that both sum 15 from 88 samples (so 17%), which is your source for this difference?

----------


## Sile

> Have you considered that the maps could have a use beyond genetic genealogy? Many medical studies have shown that mitochondrial mutations affect fitness and increased or decreased likeliness to get some diseases. Some defining mutations within haplogroup U have been linked to improved cognition and lower chances of getting Alzheimer's disease, for instance. Seeing at a glance the distribution of a whole haplogroup, or of some medically relevant subclades, can also be useful for population geneticists interested in medical conditions.


ok

since we are on the subject of diseases.............my wife line has HNPP
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK1392/

She was tested and does not have it, ............the women show no symptoms, yet of all the men on her side including uncles etc...........80% show symptoms and have it.

I remember than none have any pain, yet my father in law from 50 years of age could not get his thumb to touch any finger...by 70yo , all he could hold where items thicker than a broom handle.

Since my wife is K1a4 and my sons do not have it and my mother in law male side does not have it. then the disease passed ONLY via my father in law mtdna side or ........
I only know his ydna which is R-DF99 IIRC

----------


## Maciamo

> Thank you for the map Maciamo. I'm troubled to see in Catalonia a 40% U+K because the data I have is that both sum 15 from 88 samples (so 17%), which is your source for this difference?


It's not over 40%, but 32%. There is 22% of U (including 10% of U5) and 10% of K, based on 80 samples. What is your source? Anyway I expect big variations in small sample sizes (under 300 samples).

----------

